# How much Flourite Black Sand for 20G High?



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Could anyone recommend how many bags of Flourite Black Sand I should be getting for a 20G High? Technically the tank in question has a tiny bit more surface area than a normal 20G High (it's about 1.5 inches deeper front to back than normal). I would be aiming for about 2" of sand.

I know there's a substrate calculator, but it's only for Flourite, not Flourite Sand, and I'm not sure if the Silica Sand in the calculator would be the same weight as Flourite Sand.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd get 2 bags. You'll have some extra, but I don't think one bag would be quite enough.

Plus extra substrate = perfect reason to set up another tank... :biggrin:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd do one bag. You don't want to go super deep with sand.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

+1 on 2 bags, if you don't want one more tank i'd say get 3" of substrate.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

i just setup a 30xhigh which is essentially a 20h bottom dimensions, I used 2 bags flourite sand and I wouldnt call it super deep so definitely get 2 bags.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

jwm5 said:


> i just setup a 30xhigh which is essentially a 20h bottom dimensions, I used 2 bags flourite sand and I wouldnt call it super deep so definitely get 2 bags.


How deep was it (in inches or cm)?

Thanks.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Def 2 bags....


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Def 2 bags agreed.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

2 bags..


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'd get 2 bags. You'll have some extra, but I don't think one bag would be quite enough.
> 
> Plus extra substrate = perfect reason to set up another tank... :biggrin:


 Your horrible!  but ya ... 2 bags.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. Two bags it is. I thought I might have needed 3 bags but it seems like 2 will be plenty I guess.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is the general formula for figuring out how much substrate you need:

L x W x D for the volume you want of substrate. All measured in inches.
This is length x width of the tank times the depth of substrate. If you want hills and valleys average it, and get a little extra. 
Then... How does the bag measure? Cubic inches? Cubic feet? Gallons? Quarts? Pounds?
You got the answer in cubic inches.
Divide by 1728 for cubic feet.
Multiply the cubic feet by 7.5 for gallons
There are 4 quarts in 1 gallon.
Most of the heavier substrates such as sand and gravel, and the heavier plant substrates that are based on similar material weigh pretty close to 100 lbs per cubic foot. Lighter material such as some potting soil (too much organic matter for aquariums) and things like Soil Master Select are only about 1/2 as dense. 

So... lets say the tank is 12" x 20" and you want it 2" deep. 
12 x 20 x 2 = 480 cubic inches. 
.277 cubic feet (call it 1/4 cubic foot)
2 gallons 
8 quarts
28 lbs of heavier product
14 lbs of lighter product.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> How deep was it (in inches or cm)?
> 
> Thanks.


2" in front maybe 3" in one of the back corners, it also sounded like your bottom dimensions were a little wider than a normal 20h so you should be safe with 2 bags to give about 2"


----------

